# How Insulin Stimulates Fat Cells to Take in Glucose



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

How Insulin Stimulates Fat Cells to Take in Glucose ScienceDaily – Using high-resolution microscopy, researchers at the National Institutes of Health have shown how insulin prompts fat cells to take in glucose in a rat model. The findings were reported in the Sept. 8 issue of the journal Cell Metabolism. By studying the surface of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

